# Ladyfingers - PATTERN CORRECTION



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I consider all of you knitters on this forum as my "testers" for all the doll clothes patterns I have provided. Two of you have e-mailed me with the same problem: When knitting the "PJ's, Short Robe and Pom-Pom Slippers - "the math doesn't add up".....

After a review of these patterns I found the discrepancies, and will give you the correct pattern here. I have made changes to the original pattern, which will be sent with all future requests.

SHORT ROBE - No Seams To Sew!

#6 US needles
Markers
#3 weight yarn

Cast on 38 stitches. Work 4 rows in Seed Stitch for collar.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 STITCHES. Knit across row.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 STITCHES. Purl across row to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. = 44 sts.
NOTE: KEEP THE FIRST AND LAST 3 STS IN GARTER STITCH ON EVERY ROW.
Knit across row.
Purl, placing markers, as follows:
KNIT 3, purl 4, place marker (PM), Purl 10, PM, Purl 10, PM, Purl 10, PM, purl 4, KNIT 3. = 44 STS.
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase, knit in front and back of same stitch.)
Row 2: KNIT 3, purl to marker, slip marker (SM) with NO increase, purl to marker, SM, purl to marker, SM, purl to marker, SM, purl to last 3 stitches, KNIT 3.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 until you have 15 stitches on needle BEFORE the first marker. End with purl row. Stitches are divided as follows:
15 (front), marker, 26 (sleeve), marker, 26 (back), marker, 26 (sleeve), marker, 15 (front). = 108 stitches.
Next Row: Knit 15, remove marker, BIND OFF 26 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 26, BIND OFF 26 sleeve stitches, Knit 15. = 56 sts.
Knit 3, purl across row, purl 2 sts together at both underarms, end Knit 3. (This will anchor the back to the two fronts). = 54 sts.
Keeping the first and last 3 sts in garter stitch, work in stockinette stitch for 12 rows, ending with a knit row. Now work the eyelet row for robe ties.
Row 1: Knit (wrong side)
Row 2: Knit (right side).
Row 3: Knit 3, knit 1, *yarn over, Knit 2 together, continue across row from * to last 4 sts - Knit 4. (wrong side).
Row 4: Knit (right side)
row 5: Knit (wrong side)
Knit 3, increase in every stitch across row, end Knit 3.
Optional: Change to larger needles - #8 or #10 for short skirt.
Knit 3 on first and last 3 stitches - work in Stockinette Stitch for 12 rows. Work in Seed Stitch for 8 rows, keeping the K3 border stitches. Bind off in Seed Stitch.

Robe Tie:
Use the same yarn as the robe. With crochet hook, chain 100 stitches. Knot each end 3-4 times to make it secure. Thread this tie through the eyelet holes at the waistline. If the eyelets do not come out even, just thread the tie through a few border sts. Tie robe at waist.
Optional: If you prefer a knit tie - cast on 100 stitches and knit in the back loops across the row. Bind off in knit. Knot ends securely and thread through the eyelet loops.

SLIPPER SOCKS WITH POM-POM

#6 needles
Same yarn as short robe

Cast on 18 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows. Stockinette Stitch for 8 rows.
Turn Heel:
Row 1: K2 together, Knit 14, K2 together = 16 sts.
Row 2: P2 together, Purl 12, P2 together = 14 sts.
Stockinette Stitch for 8 rows.
Toe:
K2 together, Knit 10, K2 together = 12 sts.
Cut yarn, leaving a long strand - 10 inches. Thread this yarn onto a darning needle and thread this needle onto the stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up stitches TIGHTLY, knot securely. Sew back seam. Turn down ribbed cuff.

See original pattern for instructions for making the pom-poms.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for the corrections.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Many thanks for the corrections Elaine.


----------



## peggy mc carthy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

Thank you for the corrections have a good day you are the best the girls will be happy with the robe and pj's plus slippers


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good timing! I've been planning to start the robe and pj's as soon as I have a little time. Love your patterns and your generosity in sharing them.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for all your troubles much appreciated.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you. You are so sweet.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Many thanks for the corrections you are wonderful!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. You're GREAT!!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't gotten around to making it yet but will be sure to file this away for when I do. It's great to see you back in print - seems like a long time. I know you've been busy with the 4th handout. Thanks for everything


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I consider all of you knitters on this forum as my "testers" for all the doll clothes patterns I have provided. Two of you have e-mailed me with the same problem: When knitting the "PJ's, Short Robe and Pom-Pom Slippers - "the math doesn't add up".....
> 
> After a review of these patterns I found the discrepancies, and will give you the correct pattern here. I have made changes to the original pattern, which will be sent with all future requests.
> 
> ...


could you tell me the pj's are they in the handout you sent before I have been doing the robe hope it all comes ok


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The PJ's are in the original Handout #3 - the "sleeveless dress top" from Handout #1 with long pants attached.

I used the same yarn for all three items: PJ's, robe and slippers, but other knitters have used a solid color yarn for the robe and slippers and multi-colored yarn for the PJ's, while others have knit the PJ's and slippers in a solid color, and a multi-colored short robe. It's your choice.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you , you are the greatest , almost done with the robe. kp friend carol


----------



## sueand (Sep 17, 2011)

Help!! I don't understand how to attach the Pumpking skirt to the top of the AG Halloween Pumpkin Costume. Is there a mistake in the pattern?


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To answer "sueand's" question:

When you complete the green top for the Pumpkin costume, the pattern instructs you to cut a long strand of yarn to sew the back seam. Leave all stitches on the needle - DO NOT BIND OFF.

It then says to start the pumpkin skirt with orange yarn. Using the green stitches already on the needle, pick up the orange yarn, leaving a short strand, and begin knitting with the HEAVIER ORANGE YARN, following the pattern until the skirt is complete.


----------



## sueand (Sep 17, 2011)

AG Halloween Pumpking Costume
What I don't understand is Row1: knit in front and back of first 5 stitches, * knit in front, back and front of next 2 stitches
(2 sts increased. Repeat from * to end of row 73 stitches
I'm coming up with a lot more stitches. because of all the increases. I am adding the orange stitches and leaving the top on the needle. Help!! What am I doing wrong. How many stitches do I have on the needle when I add the orange stitches to the top. Wanting to make this for my granddaughter.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Love the robe and pj's tried to find your original pattern but no luck.
During that search, I found pics of your pirate, skier outfits.
Very cute.

Here is the pdf version of your Pj's, Slippers and Robe pattern. (Am Girl Bedtime Stories)

There is enough room to punch holes on the side.
I also attached the pattern in Word for those who don't want it in pdf format.

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello I"m making my second pumpkin outfit I started monday and allmost finished with it they are so adorable thank you again so much I'm thinking of trying the pjs next  they must have jammies lol


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok someone pointed out that this one could have been an earlier one However, the one I had posted was dated November 2012, whereas this one is dated June 2012. So the first one is the November 2012 version and second version the June 2012 issue.

Which one is correct not sure. but here are both that I have.


Rhyanna


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you I've never done the robe yet I love all your patterns and never have had any trouble. The pumpkin ones I made 2 of them they are so adorable as all your lovely outfits are. I can't wait to see what you have for us this yr... THank you thank you thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

sueand:

Here is a copy of the pumpkin directions from the cap sleeves knit in #3 weight green yarn down to the puffed orange "pumpkin" skirt which is knit in a HEAVIER #4 weight yarn. (This is to add body to the skirt, so it puffs properly).

Cap Sleeves - continued:

Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches), Knit 26 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches, knit 13 stitches. = 54 stitches.
Next Row: Purl across, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER AT UNDERARMS, in order to attach the front of the garment to the backs. = 52 stitches.
Beginning with a knit row, work in stockinet stitch for 10-12 rows - to the waistline.
Cut green yarn, leaving a strand long enough to sew the back seam.

PUMPKIN SKIRT:

Attach orange yarn.
Row 1: Knit in front and back of each stitch across the row. = 104 stitches.
Row 2: (Wrong side), K1, * P5, K1, repeat from * end with K1. (You will have 2 sts left over at the end - K2 together).
Row 3: P1, * K5, P1, repeat from * across.
Repeat Rows 2 and 3 until skirt measures 3-¼ inches, ending with Row 3.
Next Row: Purl 3 stitches together across row. Bind off. Sew back seam.

"PUFF THE PUMPKIN SKIRT":

With a darning needle, run an orange thread around the bound off edge - on the wrong side - PUSH UP THE SKIRT TO MAKE IT PUFF OUT LIKE A PUMPKIN. Once the skirt is in the shape of a pumpkin, use the two strands of the thread to pull tightly around the dolls upper legs and tie in a bow on the WRONG SIDE. When undressing the doll, untie the strand and loosen the puffy skirt.

My current note:

The pattern stitches in the pumpkin skirt will always have you knitting 5 stitches, with 1 purl stitch on the right side, and purling 5 stitches, with 1 knit stitch on the wrong side - this will make "ridges" all around the skirt between those 5 stockinette stitches - just like a pumpkin.

Don't forget to push up that pumpkin skirt - above her knees - so it puffs out in a "round" pumpkin shape. This is a COSTUME, so let her show a little leg with it! (LOL)


----------

